
Pyodide – Python data science stack in the browser via WebAssembly - simlan
https://github.com/iodide-project/pyodide#what-is-pyodide
======
simlan
Just heard about this today. It is pretty wild imho. There is also a live
demo:
[https://alpha.iodide.io/notebooks/300/](https://alpha.iodide.io/notebooks/300/)
Watch out though likely doesnt work on mobile and will download >50 mb of libs
to work.

------
brudgers
a few months ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19677721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19677721)

~~~
simlan
Okay makes sense that it was on here a Google search on it didn't find it but
i was in a hurry so... My bad

~~~
brudgers
I don’t see anything to apologize for. I posted the link since there might not
be a discussion this time. FWIW, I find HN’s Search more useful than Google
for searching HN. I used “pyodide”.

